# November 2011 Group Book Count



## mistyd107

43.The First Day of the Rest of My Life-Cathy Lamb 480 pgs 6,415 Loc (11/3/11-11/10/11)     
44.The Best of Me-Nicholas Sparks 304 pgs 4,889 Loc (11/11/11-11/15/11)     
45.Water for Elephants-Sara Gruen 465 pgs 6,132 Loc (11/16/11-11/22/11)     
46. Old Yeller-Fred Gipson 186 pgs 1,690 Loc (11/23/11-12/1/11)


----------



## cagnes

*Read in November....*
      







        

1. Bad Moon Rising (Dark-Hunter, #1 by Sherrilyn Kenyon (512 pages) 11/1
2. Torment (Fallen #2) by Lauren Kate (464 pages) 11/3
3. The Hanover Square Affair (Captain Lacey Regency Mysteries #1) by Ashley Gardner (272 pages) 11/4
4. No Mercy (Dark-Hunter, #19) by Sherrilyn Kenyon (384 pages) 11/5
5. Texas Princess (Whispering Mountain #2) by Jodi Thomas (368 pages) 11/6
6. Captured by the Highlander (Highlander Trilogy #1) by Julianne MacLean (336 pages) 11/9
7. Tall, Dark, and Texan (Whispering Mountain #3) by Jodi Thomas (304 pages) 11/10
8. My Forever Love (Robin Hood, #4) by Marsha Canham (368 pages) 11/13
9. Judgment in Death (In Death #11) by J. D. Robb (368 pages) 11/15
10. The Lone Texan (Whispering Mountain #4) by Jodi Thomas (336 pages) 11/16
11. Retribution (Dark-Hunter #20) by Sherrilyn Kenyon (432 pages) 11/20
12. Heart of Steel (Iron Seas #2) by Meljean Brook (320 pages) 11/21
13. Once Upon a Winter's Eve (Spindle Cove, #1.5) by Tessa Dare (113 pages) 11/23
14. Claimed by the Highlander (Highlander Trilogy #2) by Julianne MacLean (348 pages) 11/25
15. The Scorpio Races by Maggie Stiefvater (421 pages) 11/25
16. Seduced by the Highlander (Highlander Trilogy #3) by Julianne MacLean (348 pages) 11/26
17. The Guardian (Dark-Hunter #21) by Sherrilyn Kenyon (345 pages) 11/28

*2011 Monthly Totals:*
January Reading Totals: 20 Books, 8599 Pages 
February Reading Totals: 17 Books, 6860 Pages
March Reading Totals: 24 Books, 10047 Pages
April Reading Totals: 19 Books, 8079 pages
May Reading Totals: 18 Books, 7348 pages
June Reading Totals: 21 Books, 8182 pages
July Reading Totals: 17 Books, 7224 pages
August Reading Totals: 17 Books, 8028 Pages
September Reading Totals: 19 Books, 7295 Pages
October Reading Totals: 18 Books, 7308 Pages
*November Reading Totals: 17 Books, 6391 Pages*


----------



## djgross

My spot 

Daughter of Smoke and Bone Laini Taylor 11/1
Falling Together Marisa de los Santos 11/2
Firebird Jack McDevitt 11/3
The Next Always: Book One of the Inn BoonsBoro Trilogy Nora Roberts 11/4
The Leftovers Tom Perrotta 11/5
The Comforts of Home Jodi Thomas 11/6
Angle of Investigation: Three Harry Bosch Stories Michael Connelly 11/6
The Tower, The Zoo, and The Tortoise: A Novel Julia Stuart 11/7
When Elves Attack: A Joyous Christmas Greeting from the Criminal Nutbars of the Sunshine State (Serge Storms) Tim Dorsey 11/8
The Detachment (John Rain) Barry Eisler 11/10
Bonnie (Eve Duncan) Iris Johansen 11/11
Somewhere Along the Way Jodi Thomas 11/14
I Am Half-Sick of Shadows: A Flavia de Luce Novel Alan Bradley 11/19
When She Woke Hilary Jordan 11/20
Baby It's Cold Outside: An Alaskan Nights Novel (Alaskan Nights Trilogy) Addison Fox 11/24
Steve Jobs Walter Isaacson 11/29


----------



## SinCityReader

1. *Greyhound* by Steffan Piper 4301 locations / 256 pages Started 11/1/2011 - Finished 11/18/2011

2. *Moloka'i* by Alan Brennert 8143 locations / 400 pages Started 10/22/2011 - Finished 11/26/2011

3. *Painted Ladies (Spenser)* by Robert B. Parker 3159 locations / 304 pages Started 11/27/2011 - In Progress


----------



## Jaasy

1   Devyne Envy by Sankofa, finished*****
2   If It Don't Hurt It Ain't Love by Junnita Jackson, finished****
3   Strawberry Mansion: A Philadelphia Story by Julia Press Simmons, finished***
4   Restricted by Takerra Allen, finished
5   Bitch by Deja King, finished***
6   Paint It Black (Louis Kincaid Mysteries) by P. J. Parrish, finished****
7   A Thousand Bones (Louis Kincaid Mysteries) by P. J. Parris, finished***
8   South to Hell (Louis Kincaid Mysteries) by P. J. Parris, finished***
9   The Little Death (Louis Kincaid Mysteries) by P. J. Parris, finished***
10  Mystic River by Dennis Lehane, finished***
11  A Cowboy Christmas by Janette Kenny, finished***


----------



## Geemont

*NO.**TITLE**AUTHOR**SUBJECT**FORMAT**LENGTH**FINISHED*1. _Nairobi Heat_Mukoma wa NgugiCrimeKindle2871 locations11/04/20112. _The Warded Man_Peter V. BrettFantasyAudio18:14 hours11/06/20113. _Song of Solomon_Toni MorrisonNovelDTB337 pages11/08/20114. _Steppenwolf_Herman HesseNovelAudio7:46 hours11/09/20115. _Vortex_Robert Charles WilsonScience FictionAudio10:30 hours11/16/20116. _The Prague Cemetery_Umberto EcoNovelKindle6006 locations11/17/20117. _Beyond the Door_Jeffrey ThomasHorrorKindle947 locations11/18/20118. _Mother Night_Kurt VonnegutNovelKindle2910 locations11/20/20119. _Farther Along_Donald HaringtonNovelKindle3299 locations11/23/201110. _1861_Adam GoodheartHistoryAudio18:54 hours11/24/201111. _Dead Tree Forest_Brett McBeanHorrorKindle1514 locations11/24/201112. _Why Call Them Back From Heaven?_Clifford D. SimackScience FictionDTB191 pages11/25/201113. _The First Assassin_John J. MillerHistorical NovelKindle6122 locations11/28/201114. _In the Suicide Mountains_John GardnerNovelKindle1535 locations11/29/201115. _Unearthed_Gina RanalliHorrorKindle923 locations11/30/201116. _The Night Strangers_Chris BohjalianNovelAudio14:07 hoursCurrently Reading17. _Destiny of the Republic_Candice MillardHistoryKindle6805 locationsCurrently Reading


----------



## LauraB

*In Process: *
 One Year Bible , Kindle
Game of Thrones, Class of Kings  , Kindle *Completed: *

*Completed*
Fall of Giants , Kindle (overdrive)
Those Who Save Us , Kindle (prime lending)
The Book Thief , Kindle
The Art of Racing in the Rain , Kindle


----------



## PinkKindle

My spot! 

1. The Dark Tower III: The Waste Lands by Stephen King: 8,689 locations. Begun 11/1, completed 11/10.
2. 11/22/63 by Stephen King: 13,944 locations. Begun 11/10, completed 11/26.
3. Bag Of Bones by Stephen King: 11,149 locations. Begun 11/27, on location 4,383 on 11/30 - 4,383 locations read in November.

Running Totals: *Final Totals:*
Locations read in November: 27,016
DTB pages read in November: 
Books read start to finish in November: 2
Books read partially in November: 1

Books completed in 2011: 32
Total locations read in 2011: 370,749
Total DTB pages read in 2011: 165

*Books completed in 2010: 56*


----------



## drenfrow

*Date Finished **Book **Author **Locations/Pages **Genre **Format*11/2 The Hundred Thousand Kingdoms NK Jemisin 6081 loc. Fantasy Kindle 11/5 Broadway Nights Seth Rudetsky 339 pp. Humor Audio 11/8 Let the Great World Spin Colum McCann 7007 loc. General Fiction Kindle 11/11 Dead and Berried Karen MacInerney 2875 loc. Mystery Kindle 11/11 Austenland Shannon Hale 3267 loc. Chick Lit Kindle 11/12 Uncle Silas Sheridan Le Fanu 528 pp. Classics Audio 11/14 Footsteps in the Dark Georgette Heyer 5326 loc. Mystery Kindle 11/18 Saving CeeCee Honeycutt Beth Hoffman 320 pp. Women's Fiction Audio 11/22 Sad Cypress Agatha Christie 336 pp. Mystery Audio 11/23 Mercury Rises Robert Kroese 4675 loc. Fantasy Kindle 11/27 Death and the Lit Chick GM Malliet 2748 loc. Mystery Kindle


----------



## Maxx

November 2011

1.  Blackout (audiobook) as of 11/1/11 on page 95, completed 11/16/11, 417 pages read
2.  The Black Echo (kindle) as of 11/1/11 on page 10, completed 11/6/11, 486 pages
3.  The Devil in the White City(kindle) began 11/7/11, on page 54 as of 11/30/11
4.  Bloody Jack (audiobook) began 11/16/11, completed 11/23/11, 320 pages
5.  People of the Book (audiobook) began 11/23/11, on page 194 as of 11/30/11

November Pages Read:  1471


----------



## chipotle

1. Jack's Christmas Mission by Beverly Barton - okay
2. Foul Play by Janet Evanovich - okay
3. A Very Merry Christmas by Lori Foster et al - okay
4. Some We Love, Some We Hate, Some We Eat by Hal Herzog - okay
5. The Heart of Christmas by Mary Balogh - okay
6. Crazy in Love by Luann Rice - okay
7. Blackberry Summer by RaeAnne Thayne - okay
8. Where the Blind Horse Sings by Kathy Stevens (DTB) - okay
9. Midnight Angel (Stokehursts #1) by Lisa Kleypas - okay
10. Just Imagine by Susan Elizabeth Phillips - okay
11. The Grand Finale by Janet Evanovich - okay
12. A Turn in the Road by Debbie Macomber - okay
13. The Happiness Project by Gretchen Rubin - okay


----------



## Toby

1. Breaking Night by Liz Murray (330 Pages) 11/3/11
2. Under Glass by Tim Sullivan (Novelet) 11/4/11
3. Anne of Avonlea by L. M. Montgomery (4337 Loc's) 11/17/11
4. Gotham: A History of New York City to 1898 by Mike Wallace and Edwin G. Burrows (48802 Loc's) 11/28/11
5. Smoking Seventeen: A Stephanie Plum Novel (Book 17) by Janet Evanovich (306 Pages) 11/29/11
6. Dead and Gone: A Sookie Stackhouse Novel (Book 9) by Charlaine Harris (320 Pages) 11/30/11


----------



## Geoffrey

Donna beat me to the sign-up. D'oh!!

*November Reading List*
1. *Bear, Otter, and the Kid - T.J. Klune* - Gay Fiction - 9458 locations - started Oct 28, finished Nov 1 
2. *For the Win - Cory Doctorow * - Dystopia - 7401 locations - finished Nov 4 
3. *The Hundred Thousand Kingdoms  - N. K. Jemisin * - Fantasy - 6081 locations - finished Nov 7 
4. *I Like You: Hospitality Under the Influence  -Amy Sedaris * - Non-Fiction, Humor - 61% complete 
5. *Admit One - Jenna Hilary Sinclair * - M/M Romance - 5738 locations - finished Nov 10
6. *Chthon - Piers Anthony* - Science Fiction - 3741 locations - finished Nov 12
7. *The Windup Girl  - Paolo Bacigalupi* - Science Fiction - 7781 Locations - finished Nov 15 
8. *Imaginary Jesus - Matt Mikalatos and George Barna* - Christian Humor - 3349 locations - finished Nov 17
9. *Leave Myself Behind - Bart Yates* - Gay Fiction - 244 pages - finished Nov 18
10. *Nine-Tenths of the Law - L.A. Witt* - M/M Romance - finished Nov 19
11. *Since My Last Confession: A Gay Catholic Memoir - Scott Pomfret* - Memoir - 3211 locations - abandoned Nov 20
12. *Sex Toys of the Gods - Sean McLaughlin* - Trashie Humor - 368 pages - finished Nov 23
13. *Wearing the Cape - Marion G. Harmon* - Superheroes - 6633 locations - finished Nov 25
14. *Mothers & Other Monster Stories - Maureen F. McHugh* - Short Story Anthology - 3264 locations - 44% complete

*November TBR List*


----------



## talleylynn

The books I've read this month:

1. *Green Mars * by Kim Stanley Robinson (11/7)
11682 locations; 640 pages - sci fi
2. *Stretch: The Unlikely Making of a Yoga Dude * by Neal Pollack (11/10)
4552 locations; 336 pages - non-fiction
3. *The End of Overeating * by David Kessler (11/12)
3425 locations; 336 pages - non-fiction
4. *Medicus* by Ruth Downie (11/1
8120 locations; 416 pages - mystery
5. *Truly Madly * by Heather Webber (11/21)
5982 locations; 305 pages - light fiction
6. *AWOL on the Appalachian Trail * by David Miller (11/25)
4456 locations; 256 pages - non-fiction/travel?
7. *Too Big To Miss * by Sue Ann Jaffarian (11/27)
3558 locations; 324 pages - mystery


----------



## gina1230

1. *Maybe This Time by Jennifer Crusie* Audible Start 11/1/11 Finished 11/4/11 (I loved this book)
2. *Married With Zombies by Jesse Petersen* Audible Start 11/4/11 Finished 11/5/11 (My first zombie book)
3. *Captured by the Highlander by Julianne MacLean* Kindle Start 11/6/11 Finished 11/10/11
4. *Someone Like You by Susan Mallery* Audible Start 11/12/11 Finished 11/18/11
5. *Step Into Darkness by Naomi Bellis* DTB Start 11/13/11 Finished 11/20/11
6. *Drink of Me by Jacquelyn Frank* Prime Start 11/21/11 Finished 11/27/11
7. *Strangers In Death by J. D. Robb* Audio Start 11/25/11
8. *Midsummer Magic by Catherinne Coulter* DTB Start 11/28/11


----------



## Tabby

1. It by Stephen King - 1340 Pages - 20545 Locations
2. Killing Floor by Lee Child - 523 Pages - 6878 Locations
3. Gerald's Game by Stephen King - 417 Pages - 5903 Locations
4. The Hunger Games by Suzanne Collins - 374 Pages - 4676 Locations
5. A Stolen Life by Jaycee Dugard - 273 Pages - 2803 Locations


----------



## Neekeebee

Finished Reading:
*Lost on Planet China* - J. Maarten Troost
*The Battle of the Labyrinth* - Rick Riordan
*How to Be an American Housewife* - Margaret Dilloway 
*The Dog Who Knew Too Much* - Spencer Quinn
*Ties That Bind, Ties That Break* - Lensey Namioka

 Best read of the month, so far...

N


----------



## drenee

*Red River*. Lalita Tademy. Sony. 432 pgs.
*The Duke and I*. Julia Quinn. K. 371 pgs.
*The Dark Inquiry*. Deanna Raybourn. K. 392 pgs.
*The Viscount Who Loved Me*. Julia Quinn. K. 354 pgs.
*The Tale of Briar Bank*. Susan Wittig Albert. Audio. 9 hrs. 37 min.
*The Tale of Hawthorn House*. Susan Wittig Albert. Audio. 10 hrs. 1 min.


----------



## kaotickitten

1.Shattered Earth: an alternate history science fiction novel, by Cliff Ball, kindle, 3345 locs, 11/3/11
2.Ghost Plane and Other Disturbing Tales, by Suzanne Tyrpak, kindle, 1137 locs, 11/8/11
3.Twilight (The Twilight Saga, Book 1), by Stephenie Meyer, audio, 12h 51m, 11/11/11


----------



## mooshie78

1.  Mercury Falls--Robert Kroese (Started 10/27)
2.  Mercury Rises--Robert Kroese 
3.  The Hangman's Daughter--Oliver Pötzsch (started 11/25)

Finished 5 books in January.
Finished 2 books in February.
Finished 2 books in March.
Finished 2 books in April.
Finished 7 books in May.
Finished 4 books in June.
Finished 4 books in July.
Finished 4 books in August.
Finished 4 books in September.
Finished 1 book in October.


----------



## joanne29

in again!

1. The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo by Steig Larsson 600 pgs. 11/3       sorry i waited so long
2. Down Came the Rain by Brook Shields 240 pgs. 11/17      pretty informative
3. Steve Jobs by Walter Isaacson 656 pgs. 11/21       out of the park good
4.


----------



## yswandy

Thank you!


----------



## jamesmonaghan

_Read in November (so far)_

The Wise Man's Fear  Rothfuss, Patrick November 1st
Embassytown Mieville, China November 3rd
The Fall of the House of Walworth O'Brien, Geoffrey November 6th
The Dervish House McDonald, Ian November 8th
11.22.63 King, Stephen November 11th
Unclean Spirits Hanover, M.L.N November 12th
The Quantum Thief Rajaniemi, Hannu November 15th
Star Wars: Revan Karpyshyn, Drew November 16th
The Postmistress Blake, Sarah November 17th
The Shadow of Saganami Weber, David November 22nd
Destiny of the Republic Millard, Candice November 23rd
The Measure of the Magic Brooks, Terry November 24th
Absolute Monarchy (aka The Popes) Norwich, John Julius November 27th
Star Trek: The Sorrows of Empire Mack, David November 28th
Star Trek: Rise Like Lions Mack, David November 30th

Finished 16 books in January
Finished 11 books in February
Finished 6 books in March
Finished 4 books in April
Finished 17 books in May
Finished 24 books in June
Finished 7 books in July
Finished 9 books in August
Finished 11 books in September
Finished 20 books in October
Finished 15 books in November


----------

